# Kingsglaive: Final Fantasy XV Debuting on Digital August 30 and on Blu-ray & DVD October 4



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Aaron Paul, Lena Headey and Sean Bean Star in the Action-Packed, Feature-Length Movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this a sequel to Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Is this a sequel to Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within?


no, it's adapting another story and is a parallel story to Final Fantasy XV the game.... the spirits within was a completely unique film that didn't follow the plot of any of the games like this one does


----------

